

What should companies look for in a candidate's tweets? - amichail

I know that companies already look at blogs, but tweets give you more insight into how a person thinks throughout the day.<p>Would you consider a candidate who tweets mostly about mundane matters for example?
======
hapless
I think I would prefer not to hire folks who spend their days trying to cram
their insights into 110 character textboxes instead of working on the hard
problems.

~~~
cperciva
It's 140 characters, not 110 characters; and the best insights are the short
ones.

For instance, "Pondering password hashing techniques", "Decided that bcrypt
isn't good enough for tarsnap", and "Loving the random oracle model" tells
quite a story. :-)

------
HeyLaughingBoy
I think that if I were going to that much trouble to investigate a candidate,
I really have too much time on my hands.

